# Sherline Quality?



## BillShop322 (May 6, 2016)

Can anyone give me some pros and cons on sherline equipment?  I'm looking to get a mini lathe and they seem to be pretty popular. Input is appreciated. 
BillShop: Shop photos and some work... - YouTube


----------



## mikey (May 6, 2016)

We had a discussion here: http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-happy-are-you-with-your-sherline-lathe.39709/

If the work you intend to do fits within the work envelope then the Sherline lathe will work well. It is very accurate, with a reliable DC variable speed motor. Sherline makes more accessories than just about any lathe seller you can find and their stuff is good quality for a fair price. I own one and would not trade it.


----------

